# JB last two AM's



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Fished at johnsons beach the the last two days no grass a little bit of seaweed ,not bad, exept for the LF not much going on. lot of people out fishing I wonder if any body did better . 

shark fishing early AM or at night would prolly be good.


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

Chef Paul Prudhomme's blackened redfish was the main reason for the decline of the redfish,which seems to have now recovered. Someone needs to come up with something similar to do with ladyfish.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Ladyfish(Skipjack)*



Boliver T Wheelock said:


> Chef Paul Prudhomme's blackened redfish was the main reason for the decline of the redfish,which seems to have now recovered. Someone needs to come up with something similar to do with ladyfish.


I looked at these things and they seem to be a candidate for making fish balls, which are a delicacy in the Asian markets. Steam the meat off the bones and grind along with some kind of binder.

Maybe someone could set up a commercial enterprise and see what happens.

Poor Man's Tarpon. I do like to see them jump when hooked.  C2


----------



## mxracer19 (Apr 29, 2012)

When you get right down to it, what are the real differences between ladyfish and whiting?


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

I like whiting,fileted then fried ,sautied,or grilled, never tried to cook an LF. I watched an asian man take about 15 of them the other day,was wondering what might do with em,fish soup,fish balls,bait? maybe he is the chef that will come up with the recipe that will eradicate them. If there are some biguns around they are more fun to catch than whiting

Max that bit of writing at the bottom of your posts fascinates me. Where does it come from? I'd like to see more.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

jcallaham said:


> Max that bit of writing at the bottom of your posts fascinates me. Where does it come from? I'd like to see more.


Randall Jarell wrote this. It is called "the death of the ball turret gunner" published in 1945


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

thank you RP


----------



## JerseyDevil13 (Apr 21, 2012)

OK, now I'm intrigued. I think it may be time to throw some of those Lady's on ice and do some culinary experimentation. I wonder if you smoked them how they'd come apart? If we could collectively come up with a great idea on how to use them we'd be in great shape. Imagine PFF Smoked Ladyfish dip in every restaurant in P-Cola. I've been doing wonders with big bluefish up in Jersey for years, and people always tell me they taste like crap until I cook them for them. Hmmm, look for a new thread on this one.....


----------



## mxracer19 (Apr 29, 2012)

Yep, RP got it. Good stuff...

Standing by on the Ladyfish Dip.


----------

